#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Αναρτώμενα ικριώματα

## diconomou

Συνάδελφοι ξέρει κανείς αν χρειάζεται άδεια για αναρτώμενα (από ταράτσα) ικριώματα;

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με την §1γ του άρθρου 4 του ΝΟΚ, για τοποθέτηση ικριωμάτων απαιτείται άδεια δόμησης.
Δεν γίνεται διάκριση μεταξύ αναρτώμενων ικριωμάτων και ικριωμάτων στηριζόμενων στο έδαφος.

----------

